# Código Manchester



## ELECTRONICA (Ago 8, 2006)

hola, necesito programar el codigo manchester con el PIC16F877 con el fin de evitar errores en la recepcion de mi sistema el cual es inalambrico. Para esto estoy utilizando unos modulos de Tx y Rx y debido al alto nivel de ruido que presentan me recomendaron usar este codigo, pero no se mucho de él....agradecería ayuda...


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 11, 2006)

Si mi memoria no me falla el código Manchester es como sigue:
El tiempo de duración de cada bit que vas a transmitir lo divides en dos partes, entonces un uno lo logras manteniendo la primera mitad del tiempo de bit en alto y la otra mitad en bajo, el cero lo logras manteniendo la primera mitad del tiempo de bit en bajo y la segunda mitad en alto.


----------



## maunix (Sep 5, 2006)

ELECTRONICA dijo:
			
		

> hola, necesito programar el codigo manchester con el PIC16F877 con el fin de evitar errores en la recepcion de mi sistema el cual es inalambrico. Para esto estoy utilizando unos modulos de Tx y Rx y debido al alto nivel de ruido que presentan me recomendaron usar este codigo, pero no se mucho de él....agradecería ayuda...



Es un código muuuy conocido.  Es el que usan las placas de red ethernet!! y muchos otros sistemas de comunicación. Su principal característica es que no necesita clock ya que la señal en sí es el clock + dato y que su nivel de DC es 0. Te sugiero que busques en internet, de seguro consigues toneladas de información y gráficas muy detalladas.

*Manchester Encoding*

En Inglés
Manchester code - Wikipedia

En Castellano (es una traducción y resumen de la del inglés)
Codificación Manchester - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mira en microchip hay codigo para el Manchester.


----------



## chewaka999 (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo una gran duda que tal vez no sea la gran cosa pero espero recibir su ayuda.

Es lo que concierne a la codificacion-decodificacion manchester

Sé que para codificar una secuencia de bits, debo emplear una compuerta XOR entre la señal del clock y la data, pero ¿como se hace la parte de la decodificacion?


----------



## marquizto (May 5, 2010)

mira la parte decodificadora. es un caos puedes realizarlo de 2 maneras una que el decodificador reconozca los canto de bajada o subida que se produzcan en la mitad del bit, (conseguir eso puede parecer facil con alguna circuiteria ttl o un micro), lo otro es enviar algunos bits de inicio y que el sistema de recepcion los reconozca e inicie un reloj local, ese reloj local es el encargado de por ejemplo la aplicacion de Xor nuevamente o  la encarga de activas un flip flop D, que se puede utilizar para decodificar la señal.


----------



## PabloB (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola a todos...
Luego de mi etapa de multiplex, estoy enviando un código binario por un solo hilo, el cual viaja codificado en manchester (X-OR entre la señal y el clock), mi problema surge cuando intento recuperar dicha señal para demultiplexarla... basicamente lo q*UE* necesito es recuperar el clock de la secuencia mancheter que me permita decodificar la señal transmisitida... estaba jugando con delays, pero no logro recuperar dicha señal... si alguien podria ayudarme, he haría un gran favor

Muchas gracias de antemano

OJO: debo diseñar el circuito y no utilizar directamente el integrado creado para ese cometido


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno, sube el esquema que tengas.


----------



## PabloB (Oct 2, 2012)

Este circuito lo encontré en internet... lo manipule de toda forma pero no logre obtener la señal NRZ q es la que estoy buscando
Las compuertas utilizadas luego del X-OR ("=1"), son monoestables
Por si acaso, la simulación la hice con proteus 7.8, y si me parece q el circuito tenga lógica pq fuera de que lo saque de un manual de la boratorio, el delay seria necesario para retornar a la señal original... en vista de q la codificación manchester dobla la frecuencia (divide en 2 el periodo)


----------



## chclau (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.embedded.com/design/conf...the-future-Manchester-encoding--Part-1?page=3


----------



## PabloB (Oct 7, 2012)

Mi docente me acepto que trabajara con integrados... ahora tengo que hacer una modulación PCM (preferentemente manchester) a altas frecuencias, quisiera saber si los CI disponibles para dicha modulación permiten hacer eso, trasladar mi banda base a altas frecuencias, o el circuito para traslado de freciencias es aparte y lo tengo que diseñar por mi cuentas... ayudas por favor


----------



## chclau (Oct 7, 2012)

Con todo respeto, me parece una gran ensalada lo que leo. PCM es una cosa, es codificar cada muestra de la señal con una determinada cantidad de bits. Manchester es otra cosa, es codificar cada bit de manera que contenga una transición en el centro del bit y así transmitir también señal de sincronismo. Y por último, enviar la información codificada en RF es otro tema, podrás tomar la tira digital con datos PCM codificado en Manchester y con eso hacer modulación de la portadora de RF utilizando ASK, FSK, PSK,... por nombrar solo algunas de los muchos tipos que existen de modulación digital.

No conozco un integrado que realice las 3 funciones... y aunque así fuera, tenés que dar muchos datos más.

1) Ancho de banda de la señal analógica en banda base.
2) Cuántos bits para el PCM
3) Si el dato 1 no lo tenés, entonces tenés que tener un dato de cuántos datos PCM tenés que transmitir por segundo, y la precisión (cuantos bits) para cada dato.
4) En que frecuencia de RF querés transmitir, y qué modulación utilizarás

Y se me debe haber quedado algo en el tintero.


----------



## PabloB (Oct 7, 2012)

Ciertamente no me explique bien...
Bueno, tengo cuatro registros de 4 bits cada uno, los cuales llenare con un determinado numero binario, visible en decimal mediante displays, dichos datos binarios serán convertidos de paralelo a serie para luego llevarlos a un mux que me permita transferir dichos datos para demultiplexarlos en la etapa receptora... ese problema ya lo tengo resuelto, mi gran duda viene entre la etapa del mux y demux; quisiera saber como puedo aplicar manchester a mis datos luego del mux y recuperar dichos datos en recepción, además no entiendo que frecuencia tendría q trasladar ni como hacerla... 
Adjunto la foto de mi diagrama de bloques para mejor entendimiento del problema


----------

